# Spider-Man verbleibt im Marvel-Universum, dritter Film hat Starttermin



## Darkmoon76 (27. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man verbleibt im Marvel-Universum, dritter Film hat Starttermin* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man verbleibt im Marvel-Universum, dritter Film hat Starttermin*


----------



## hawkytonk (27. September 2019)

Hhm.. na holla die Waldfee! Hat sich also doch mal die Vernunft durchgesetzt?! 
Gut zu lesen.


----------



## shaboo (27. September 2019)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Hhm.. na holla die Waldfee! Hat sich also doch mal die Vernunft durchgesetzt?!
> Gut zu lesen.


Naja, wohl eher handfeste monetäre Interessen als Vernunft ...


----------



## Spiritogre (28. September 2019)

Wie hätten sie das sonst auch machen sollen? Der nächste Film war im letzten ja schon angeteasert. Sie hätten dann höchstens Tom Holland feuern und neu anfangen und das Ende von Far from Home ignorieren müssen. Das wäre ziemlich tödlich, da Holland momentan unglaublich populär ist.


----------



## HolgerHans (28. September 2019)

Schade, Andrew Garfield war einfach der Beste Spidey wenn auch nicht der populärste.
 Aber das Rebellen Image passte einfach besser als das Weichei Image von Maguire.


----------



## LostHero (28. September 2019)

War doch klar, dass es so kommt bei den Milliarden Umsätzen die da generiert wurden. Die Kohle lässt sich doch keine der beiden Parteien entgehen und wenn sie dafür eine 50:50 Regel in Kauf nehmen müssten. Das war seitens Sony doch alles nur Säbelrasseln um den höchst möglichen Anteil rauszuschlagen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. September 2019)

*MOMENT.*



Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Er ist zufällig der einzige Held mit der Supermacht, *der filmische Universen durchquert*. Während Sony seinen eigenen "Spidey-Vers" weiterentwickelt, *weiß man nie, welche Überraschungen die Zukunft bereit halten* könnte."



Ich mag ja falsch liegen, beide Sätze zusammen, hören sich für mich aber arg danach an, daß Spiderman auch bei Sony auftauchen wird.
Vielleicht haben sie sich auf eine gemeinsame Nutzung geeinigt?
Als Beipiel am Ende des dritten Spiderman Filmes, bzw. in dem inzwischen obligatorischen PostCredit Clip, fällt Spiderman durch ein Portal...
...und taucht in VENOMS San Francisco durch ein Portal auf, daß Villain XYZ geöffnet hat, versehentlich absichtlich etc. .
Am Ende des Films (oder zwei Filme) verschwindet Spiderman wieder durch ein Portal in sein Universum und Venom hat ganz zufällig eine Spinnenfähigkeit kopiert... ?

Ist vielleicht auch nur Wunschdenken...


----------

